# Using Crate Training and Ex-Pen



## TwistofFate (Mar 20, 2008)

My husband and I just brought home a 13 week Maltese puppy. He is adorable and I love him!

We have been trying to train Barkley about sleeping in his crate and being in his exercise pen during the day. We both work during the day and have the exercise pen (with puppy pad inside) because we know he is too little to be able to hold it that long. We are using the crate at night and he is doing ok with that. He still whines and cries when he is put in both. I don't think he is used to it yet.

Do you think that he will learn about going to elimintate outside even with the puppy pad being in the ex-pen? We still have one upstairs because he is still not trained yet. Soon we will be folding it in half and then into quarters. Hopefully, he will learn to not go in the house, but will he be confused because of the ex-pen puppy pad? Ideally, we want him to only eliminate outside.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs can learn both, but he is not learning to hold it during the day because he always has a pee pad available. That may make a problem later on if you want to totally remove the pee pads.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've always had a pee pee pad in the xpen and even available when the xpen disappeared...

Archie chose to use the outdoors (except when it's raining)...and Abbey uses both regularly.

It just sort of happened that way. If they go outside I praise them and if they go in the box (I have a box to fit the pad) I praise them too.

If your pup chooses to mainly go outside and the pad isn't being used much anymore - I'd say take it away if you don't want him using it. Personally I think it's great to have, especially when it's raining or snowing, etc.


----------



## TwistofFate (Mar 20, 2008)

> Dogs can learn both, but he is not learning to hold it during the day because he always has a pee pad available. That may make a problem later on if you want to totally remove the pee pads.[/B]


I guess it is a catch 22. We know that he can't wait as long as it will take us to get home. So, go on the potty pads in the ex-pen or go anyways on the floor of the ex-pen? Will he understand that the ex-pen and crate are both his "home/den?" I don't know what is best to do. I just don't want to confuse him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550145
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You either have to have a petsitter come take him out or you need to use the pee pads and realize you can't just take them up and expect him to automatically go outdoors.


----------

